
More than 50% of bitcoins from Twitter hack have been sent through mixers - rfcenturies
https://www.theblockcrypto.com/post/73567/elliptic-twitter-hack-bitcoin-mixer
======
justSayin000001
Why does that matter? The bitcoins were sent by the owners of their own free
will. No one’s private key was stolen and no coins were double spent. People
were tricked into sending an address bitcoin. That is on them, and they should
learn from it.

